# Fourth of July Fireworks!



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Here are some pictures of firecrackers! I may do another split in a couple of weeks of these.....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are wicked cool!!!!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man those look nice! I am in on the next one!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool...


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

those are way too cool


----------



## ByrneBrew (Jun 12, 2008)

Very Cool. I cant Wait to try one.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang!!! Those look awesome! I wish I had a B&M near me that had a decent Pepin stock.


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Pick me, coach...pick me!

I ready to get in the game. Let me know when the next split is coming up, if ya have room. thanks.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I cant wait to try one!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Lets get a new split going i am ready!!Those look like the hot ticket!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

those are awesome! I can't wait to get them. Any idea when they will be going out?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> those are awesome! I can't wait to get them. Any idea when they will be going out?


I am shipping all the members that paid by paypal today. I figured "Hey, why wait".....


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks Ron! I just noticed the other post. Thanks again!

Chris


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

They look really cool! If you are doing another split in the future, shoot me a PM.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Yeah, sign me up on the next one skipper*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

How about a review???


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I would love to see those lit up on the 4th


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up - perfect choice for the upcoming holiday (or any time!)


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

They look great


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

my wife thinks it looks like a box of rats.. lol


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Talk about a pig-tail cap. I'm gonna have to track some down for the Fourth.

Jason


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

holy hades... those look delicious gon gold fishes


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Those are funny looking cigars!!  How do they taste? That's always the question with little felows like these!


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Those are funny looking cigars!!  How do they taste? That's always the question with little felows like these!


Like pepper bombs.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

They taste fine, but you have to smoke them slow unless you want to catch your face on fire!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just ask Mario LOL


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Nice pic-ups there Ron--need to try them little babies--


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

shaffer22 said:


> Talk about a pig-tail cap. I'm gonna have to track some down for the Fourth.
> 
> Jason


only 1 place to get them

www.2guyssmokeshop.com


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Holy crap! Being a complete Don Pepin whore I'll have to find these somewhere.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those look yummy


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

mountchuck said:


> Holy crap! Being a complete Don Pepin whore I'll have to find these somewhere.


www.2guyssmokeshop.com

or wait until next box split (about 1 week away)


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Those look wild.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

those look great, let me know how they smoke!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very cool .... never heard of those before now. Were they just released?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

zion698 said:


> Very cool .... never heard of those before now. Were they just released?


Been out for a year I think, they are a 2Guys Smoke Shop exclusive from DPG.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Is the flavor just like the Blue, or is it sort of kicked up a notch...


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Been out for a year I think, they are a 2Guys Smoke Shop exclusive from DPG.


thanks Ron.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Can't wait to get mine. Thanks Ron.


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Those are cool! and Don Peppin's to boot, nice!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

they look like they are going to blow up in your face...but they also look fun to smoke


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Cute! But for a hundred bucks a box I can buy a lot more smoking time with several other brands.

FN in MT


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Quite a novelty, now if they had them in Blacks and the JJ series.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

those are bad ass! I wish i got in on the split. Would have loved to pick some of these up.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

deuce said:


> those are bad ass! I wish i got in on the split. Would have loved to pick some of these up.


doing another one soon. interest has been overwhelmingly positive so far.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Toasted Coastie said:


> doing another one soon. interest has been overwhelmingly positive so far.


yeah i noticed that on your other thread. I posted that i was interested, Just let me know!

THANKS


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Those Smokes Look Nutz


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Ron, I didn't think firecrackers were allowed in NH.:lol:


----------

